# How to make creamy frosty buttercream?



## horton79 (Jul 29, 2009)

How do I make a light fluffy frosting for cakes like the Publix cakes? My buttercream recipes are so hard, dense and rich. I want to try something different. Is there a whipped cream frosting that holds up at room temperature?


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd like to help but I have never heard of Publix cakes. Could you describe the taste and texture of the frosting you are trying to replicate for me?


----------



## horton79 (Jul 29, 2009)

I guess what I'm looking for is an icing that is much lighter in texture than buttercream. For example, I'll melt the chocolate, beat the eggs while adding the hot syrup until it triples in volume becoming pale, then I'll beat in the butter. I wish I could find an icing that's more whipped in texture with less butter. Obviously, there has to be more sugar. I've seen some recipes that use dried egg whites. More or less, I make four or five cakes a year so I don't get much practice. Publix is just a supermarket. I was wondering if there was a way to make supermarket style icing. That sounds aweful but people really seem to enjoy Publix cakes. I would like to make something similiar.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Try this - sounds weird, but it's actually not bad - have used it for years, holds up well at parties, etc.

FRENCH CREAM FROSTING

In small saucepan, make a paste of 2T flour and ½ cup milk; whisk together to keep smooth over low heat, bring to a boil, and cook til thick, 2-3 minutes – keep whisking!. Cool to almost room temp..

In a bowl, cream 4 minutes - ¼ cup crisco, ¼ cup butter, ½ cup sugar.
Add 1 tsp. vanilla, and the flour mixture and beat another 4 minutes. 

Makes about 2 ½ cups 

For chocolate, add 1/3 cup cocoa to the crisco/butter sugar mix.

This recipe doubles and triples beautifully. 

Note: Do NOT cut down on the creaming time; the sugar has to be completely dissolved in the butter/crisco


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is one that comes out nicely sorry about the large volume ..

with a paddle 100 lb powdered sugar 50 lb alpine shortning blend scrape bowl add roughly 1/2 gal glucose scrape bowl then 4 lb butter room temp soft scrape bowl and give or take 1/2 gal cold h20 depending on what your looking for in your frosting dont mix to fast you dont want to much air . and scrape bowl often .
it is a nice frosting not gritty .


----------



## novi (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't know if you found a good alternative yet but I have always had good results with the recipe I use. I make an Italian Meringue then once it hits room temp I add the butter. Mix it until it becomes the right consistancy. Hope that is of some use.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Agreed with Novi, make an italian buttercream by making an italian meringue, whipping it until it is about 30 degrees or cooler, then incorporate the softened butter. Will make a buttercream that is light both in texture and colour and not grainy.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

There is a room temperature stable product out there that a lot of supermarkets use for their "buttercream". It's not sold to the public but it's called Rich's Bettercream. It's got the consistency of whipped cream but has the body of a buttercream. It's really good and people love it. I'll be willing to bet this is what Publix uses on their cakes.


----------



## beth21181 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yep, it's Bettercream. You can buy it privately from Gordan Food Supply stores. Some bakery supply stores also carry it and sell it to the public. Good Luck!


----------

